# Egr



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have 138K miles on my CTD with zero oil consumption and no intake gunking issues. Still runs like new.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

what aboot the cooler?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

egr system is the least of our worries


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

What system do you think is worse?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reno12469 said:


> What system do you think is worse?


DPF system. DEF shouldn't be a big deal but can be because the computer can give you the countdown of death if it thinks something is wrong with it. It's all a bunch of crap if you ask me. Light duty diesels account for 0.2% of all diesel emissions in the USA yet IMO have some of the most complex, least user serviceable emissions systems on them. At least pulling out a DPF from a semi to get cleaned isn't anywhere near the big balls it would be for our car which I'm assuming might even need to be cut out and welded back in.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

on our western stars, it was ~12hr job to change dpf


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> what aboot the cooler?


All I can really say is there have been no drivability issues or indications of any problems with any of the systems that enable the car to run properly. So there is some assumption on my part.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

nah, i meant he made the thread aboot the egr cooler, then didnt talk aboot it.


----------

